# usb hub can't reset device errors in kernel >=3.6.x

## DaggyStyle

since I've updated to one of the 3.6.x kernels, one of my usb hub gets disconnected with the following error:

```
[  206.473328] usb 1-1.6: new high-speed USB device number 8 using ehci_hcd

[  206.556960] usb 1-1.6: New USB device found, idVendor=1a40, idProduct=0101

[  206.556964] usb 1-1.6: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=1, SerialNumber=0

[  206.556966] usb 1-1.6: Product: USB 2.0 Hub

[  206.557103] hub 1-1.6:1.0: USB hub found

[  206.557207] hub 1-1.6:1.0: 4 ports detected

[  206.822327] usb 1-1.6.1: new high-speed USB device number 9 using ehci_hcd

[  206.922535] usb 1-1.6.1: New USB device found, idVendor=1a40, idProduct=0101

[  206.922538] usb 1-1.6.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=1, SerialNumber=0

[  206.922539] usb 1-1.6.1: Product: USB 2.0 Hub

[  206.922756] hub 1-1.6.1:1.0: USB hub found

[  206.922908] hub 1-1.6.1:1.0: 4 ports detected

[  207.204673] usb 1-1.6.1.1: new full-speed USB device number 10 using ehci_hcd

[  207.316785] usb 1-1.6.1.1: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c52e

[  207.316790] usb 1-1.6.1.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[  207.316792] usb 1-1.6.1.1: Product: USB Receiver

[  207.316795] usb 1-1.6.1.1: Manufacturer: Logitech

[  207.318499] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.6/1-1.6.1/1-1.6.1.1/1-1.6.1.1:1.0/input/input16

[  207.318622] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52E.0006: input,hidraw5: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.6.1.1/input0

[  207.320866] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.6/1-1.6.1/1-1.6.1.1/1-1.6.1.1:1.1/input/input17

[  207.321078] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52E.0007: input,hiddev0,hidraw6: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.6.1.1/input1

[  207.404099] usb 1-1.6.1.4: new full-speed USB device number 11 using ehci_hcd

[  207.507988] usb 1-1.6.1.4: New USB device found, idVendor=0d8c, idProduct=000e

[  207.507992] usb 1-1.6.1.4: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=1, SerialNumber=0

[  207.507995] usb 1-1.6.1.4: Product: Generic USB Audio Device   

[  207.616946] usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-audio

[  213.766476] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52E.0007: can't reset device, 0000:00:1a.0-1.6.1.1/input1, status -71

[  213.770409] usb 1-1.6.1: clear tt 1 (00a0) error -71

[  213.774413] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52E.0006: can't reset device, 0000:00:1a.0-1.6.1.1/input0, status -71

[  213.778385] usb 1-1.6.1: clear tt 1 (00a0) error -71

[  213.782424] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52E.0007: can't reset device, 0000:00:1a.0-1.6.1.1/input1, status -71

[  213.786362] usb 1-1.6.1: clear tt 1 (00a0) error -71

[  213.790366] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52E.0006: can't reset device, 0000:00:1a.0-1.6.1.1/input0, status -71

[  213.794340] usb 1-1.6.1: clear tt 1 (00a0) error -71

[  213.798379] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52E.0007: can't reset device, 0000:00:1a.0-1.6.1.1/input1, status -71

[  213.802317] usb 1-1.6.1: clear tt 1 (00a0) error -71

[  213.806321] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52E.0006: can't reset device, 0000:00:1a.0-1.6.1.1/input0, status -71

[  213.810294] usb 1-1.6.1: clear tt 1 (00a0) error -71

[  213.814333] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52E.0007: can't reset device, 0000:00:1a.0-1.6.1.1/input1, status -71

[  213.818272] usb 1-1.6.1: clear tt 1 (00a0) error -71

[  213.822276] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52E.0006: can't reset device, 0000:00:1a.0-1.6.1.1/input0, status -71

[  213.826249] usb 1-1.6.1: clear tt 1 (00a0) error -71

[  213.830290] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52E.0007: can't reset device, 0000:00:1a.0-1.6.1.1/input1, status -71

[  213.834225] usb 1-1.6.1: clear tt 1 (00a0) error -71

[  213.838224] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52E.0006: can't reset device, 0000:00:1a.0-1.6.1.1/input0, status -71

[  213.842202] usb 1-1.6.1: clear tt 1 (00a0) error -71

[  213.846226] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52E.0007: can't reset device, 0000:00:1a.0-1.6.1.1/input1, status -71

[  213.850179] usb 1-1.6.1: clear tt 1 (00a0) error -71

[  213.854210] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52E.0006: can't reset device, 0000:00:1a.0-1.6.1.1/input0, status -71

[  213.858178] usb 1-1.6.1: clear tt 1 (00a0) error -71

[  213.862180] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52E.0007: can't reset device, 0000:00:1a.0-1.6.1.1/input1, status -71

[  213.866133] usb 1-1.6.1: clear tt 1 (00a0) error -71

[  213.870134] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52E.0006: can't reset device, 0000:00:1a.0-1.6.1.1/input0, status -71

[  213.874111] usb 1-1.6.1: clear tt 1 (00a0) error -71

[  213.878199] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52E.0007: can't reset device, 0000:00:1a.0-1.6.1.1/input1, status -71

[  213.882212] usb 1-1.6.1: clear tt 1 (00a0) error -71

[  213.886212] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52E.0006: can't reset device, 0000:00:1a.0-1.6.1.1/input0, status -71

[  213.890190] usb 1-1.6.1: clear tt 1 (00a0) error -71

[  213.894213] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52E.0007: can't reset device, 0000:00:1a.0-1.6.1.1/input1, status -71

[  213.898167] usb 1-1.6.1: clear tt 1 (00a0) error -71

[  213.902166] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52E.0006: can't reset device, 0000:00:1a.0-1.6.1.1/input0, status -71

[  213.906143] usb 1-1.6.1: clear tt 1 (00a0) error -71

[  213.910168] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52E.0007: can't reset device, 0000:00:1a.0-1.6.1.1/input1, status -71

[  213.914119] usb 1-1.6.1: clear tt 1 (00a0) error -71

[  213.918120] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52E.0006: can't reset device, 0000:00:1a.0-1.6.1.1/input0, status -71

[  213.922098] usb 1-1.6.1: clear tt 1 (00a0) error -71

[  213.926122] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52E.0007: can't reset device, 0000:00:1a.0-1.6.1.1/input1, status -71

[  213.930075] usb 1-1.6.1: clear tt 1 (00a0) error -71

[  213.934093] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52E.0006: can't reset device, 0000:00:1a.0-1.6.1.1/input0, status -71

[  213.938052] usb 1-1.6.1: clear tt 1 (00a0) error -71

[  213.943534] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52E.0007: can't reset device, 0000:00:1a.0-1.6.1.1/input1, status -71

[  213.947525] usb 1-1.6.1: clear tt 1 (00a0) error -71

[  213.951525] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52E.0006: can't reset device, 0000:00:1a.0-1.6.1.1/input0, status -71

[  213.953008] usb 1-1.6.1: USB disconnect, device number 9

[  213.953010] usb 1-1.6.1.1: USB disconnect, device number 10

[  213.955502] usb 1-1.6.1: clear tt 1 (00a0) error -71

[  213.959510] hid-generic 0003:046D:C52E.0007: can't reset device, 0000:00:1a.0-1.6.1.1/input1, status -71

[  213.959512] usb 1-1.6.1: clear tt 1 (00a0) error -19

[  214.131615] usb 1-1.6.1.4: USB disconnect, device number 11

[  214.284812] hub 1-1.6:1.0: hub_port_status failed (err = -71)

[  214.288922] hub 1-1.6:1.0: cannot reset port 1 (err = -71)

[  214.497450] hub 1-1.6:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1

[  215.352374] hub 1-1.6:1.0: hub_port_status failed (err = -71)

[  215.352378] hub 1-1.6:1.0: connect-debounce failed, port 1 disabled
```

this hub is disconnected from the computer when it is off because it is a led hub which lights up like a disco when the computer is off so I disconnect it and reconnecting when I turn on the computer.

here is my .config: http://bpaste.net/show/64323/

emerge --info: http://bpaste.net/show/64324/

any ideas on what this can be? has anyone encountered this?

----------

## dE_logics

I'm facing this problem with kernel 3.4.2-gentoo-r1; and it's not hub specific.

Once these errors have occurred (suddenly), some of the usb ports (may be a single controller spanning to multiple ports) stop working; the hub itself will not work for newer devices, but may work for the already attached devices like the keyboard.

I suspect this's a hardware problem.

This's the first kernel I'm running on this board; it's a Gigabyte with H61 chipset; what about you?

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *dE_logics wrote:*   

> I'm facing this problem with kernel 3.4.2-gentoo-r1; and it's not hub specific.
> 
> Once these errors have occurred (suddenly), some of the usb ports (may be a single controller spanning to multiple ports) stop working; the hub itself will not work for newer devices, but may work for the already attached devices like the keyboard.
> 
> I suspect this's a hardware problem.
> ...

 

still have it, the hub in question is not connected anymore, the error is now from the ulogic pad.

----------

## dE_logics

Ok, I forgot to tell, once this problem occurs, no direct port (apart from the USB hub one) will work for new devices.

I was wondering if there's any way to reinitialize the USB controllers? Like removing and adding the modules back?

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *dE_logics wrote:*   

> Ok, I forgot to tell, once this problem occurs, no direct port (apart from the USB hub one) will work for new devices.
> 
> I was wondering if there's any way to reinitialize the USB controllers? Like removing and adding the modules back?

 

incase the drivers are modules unload and load should do the trick but you will loose any input in the ports.

----------

## dE_logics

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

>  *dE_logics wrote:*   Ok, I forgot to tell, once this problem occurs, no direct port (apart from the USB hub one) will work for new devices.
> 
> I was wondering if there's any way to reinitialize the USB controllers? Like removing and adding the modules back? 
> 
> in case the drivers are modules unload and load should do the trick but you will loose any input in the ports.

 

Yeah, that's the irony. I'll try this out but I'll probably have to force remove which'll crash the kernel.

So this's a kernel problem; but I'll first try one of the Debian kernels to check.

----------

## dE_logics

I think our issues are different.

In my case, no power flows to the USB device (excluding the hub, which always lights up which connected), and on connecting a USB device, there're no new kernel logs; it's like I've attached the device to a USB cable with no connections to the mobo.

Regardless, I've installed the Debian kernel and testing...

----------

## dE_logics

Ok, I tried mrproper, and recompiled the kernel, and till now it appears the problem's fixed.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *dE_logics wrote:*   

> Ok, I tried mrproper, and recompiled the kernel, and till now it appears the problem's fixed.

 

same config?

if so, it is a gentoo kernel bug, you should open a bug report and provide the versions in it.

----------

## dE_logics

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

>  *dE_logics wrote:*   Ok, I tried mrproper, and recompiled the kernel, and till now it appears the problem's fixed. 
> 
> same config?
> 
> if so, it is a gentoo kernel bug, you should open a bug report and provide the versions in it.

 

Yes, same config.

It appears to be the rarest of the rate possibility, so hard to reproduce. This's the first time I'm experiencing this.

----------

## dE_logics

Is your problem fixed?

I believe I've uncovered a yet to be reported bug with the kernel's build system.

Today I noticed my external usb DVD writer, while copying large files from it, gave -- 

reset high-speed USB device number 9 using ehci_hcd

periodically which paused the copying operation for ~30 seconds.

The Debian testing kernel (feature frozen) on Debian also gave the same problem but windows didn't.

I recompiled the kernel after mrproper to fix the issue.

This probably points to a problem with the Linux kernel's build system itself where, after a .config update, make is made to run (without cleaning) and the resultant image is bad.

----------

## DaggyStyle

nope, I left it as is, the issue was with a specific usb hub which caused the problems, I've disconnected it and I don't have anymore problems but the errors still appear.

----------

## wcg

There were some Intel chipsets with the first version of PCH

that had USB erratas. Look at the "Issues" section under

"Ibex Peak" here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Platform_Controller_Hub

----------

## dE_logics

But mine is Cougar Point.

----------

## wcg

 *Quote:*   

> But mine is Cougar Point.

 

So PCH USB problems on Ibex Peak are not your particular

problem. Feel free to Google for Cougar Point USB problems.

----------

## dE_logics

I diagnosed it as a bad USB controller.

Now I use ports for that controller for flash disks.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *dE_logics wrote:*   

> I diagnosed it as a bad USB controller.
> 
> Now I use ports for that controller for flash disks.

 

I've checked now, I don't get the errors anymore

----------

## dE_logics

God DAMMED!! Intel sucks!!

----------

## dE_logics

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

ANYONE got ANY kind of solution to this???   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Now 'controller hopping' doesn't work!!!  :Mad: 

----------

## dE_logics

If I plug in the keyboard on this particular port, it only works once the kernel loads.

Using this port for flash disks causes the same resets.

----------

## dE_logics

ah... now ATA errors --

```
[  364.714724] ata1.00: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x7 SErr 0x4890000 action 0xe frozen

[  364.714726] ata1.00: irq_stat 0x0c400040, interface fatal error, connection status changed

[  364.714730] ata1.00: cmd 60/08:00:28:a5:46/02:00:06:00:00/40 tag 0 ncq 266240 in

[  364.714730]          res 40/00:14:10:3c:a7/00:00:04:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[  364.714734] ata1.00: cmd 60/00:08:10:38:a7/04:00:04:00:00/40 tag 1 ncq 524288 in

[  364.714734]          res 40/00:14:10:3c:a7/00:00:04:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[  364.714737] ata1.00: cmd 60/f8:10:10:3c:a7/01:00:04:00:00/40 tag 2 ncq 258048 in

[  364.714738]          res 40/00:14:10:3c:a7/00:00:04:00:00/40 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)

[  364.714741] ata1: hard resetting link

[  366.411928] ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

[  366.413811] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

[  366.424906] ata1: EH complete
```

There's an ATA bug in this chipset (AH! Intel), but I'm not sure it's related.

----------

## jasn

I've got a similar, equally strange problem now occurring, (ck-sources-3.8.3), in that my USB keyboard disconnects whenever I plug in a SanDisk SDDR-113 SD -> USB memory stick reader into my USB hub. As far as I can tell nothing else in the hub disconnects, (mouse still works), just the keyboard. Also when I plug in a standard USB stick, the keyboard continues to work without issue. Here's the dmesg output when I plug in the SanDisk SDDR-113 SD -> USB reader with a 32gb SDHC card;

```
[  344.592890] usb 2-1.2.7.3: new high-speed USB device number 16 using ehci-pci

[  344.671335] scsi8 : usb-storage 2-1.2.7.3:1.0

[  344.751391] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0003: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  344.767368] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0003: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  344.783357] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0003: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  344.799363] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0003: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  344.815356] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0003: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  344.831382] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0003: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  344.847323] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0003: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  344.863331] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0003: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  344.879307] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0003: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  344.895298] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0003: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  344.911290] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0003: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  344.927283] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0003: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  344.938967] usb 2-1.2.7.5: USB disconnect, device number 13

[  345.672382] scsi 8:0:0:0: Direct-Access     SanDisk  SDDR-113         1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

[  345.673652] sd 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

[  346.563828] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] 63404032 512-byte logical blocks: (32.4 GB/30.2 GiB)

[  346.564782] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[  346.564794] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

[  346.565654] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page present

[  346.565661] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  346.569787] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page present

[  346.569794] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  346.570783]  sdb: sdb1

[  346.574125] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page present

[  346.574132] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  346.574137] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
```

And here's what happens when I unplug the SDDR-113;

```
[  381.272074] usb 2-1.2.7.3: USB disconnect, device number 16

[  381.693814] usb 2-1.2.7.5: new low-speed USB device number 17 using ehci-pci

[  381.822323] input: KINESIS FREESTYLE KB700 KB700 Kinesis Freestyle as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.2/2-1.2.7/2-1.2.7.5/2-1.2.7.5:1.0/input/input19

[  381.822607] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0005: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [KINESIS FREESTYLE KB700 KB700 Kinesis Freestyle] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0

[  381.833821] input: KINESIS FREESTYLE KB700 KB700 Kinesis Freestyle as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.2/2-1.2.7/2-1.2.7.5/2-1.2.7.5:1.1/input/input20

[  381.834041] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0006: input,hidraw3: USB HID v1.10 Device [KINESIS FREESTYLE KB700 KB700 Kinesis Freestyle] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input1
```

And here's the dmesg output when I plug in a standard USB stick

```
[  797.375921] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0005: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  797.391942] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0005: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  797.408082] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0005: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  797.423879] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0005: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  797.439870] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0005: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  797.455858] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0005: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  797.471858] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0005: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  797.487848] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0005: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  797.503847] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0005: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  797.519970] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0005: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  797.535817] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0005: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  797.551993] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0005: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  797.567802] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0005: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  797.576767] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0006: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input1, status -71

[  797.583832] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0005: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  797.599935] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0005: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  797.615916] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0005: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  797.631905] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0005: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  797.647759] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0005: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  797.663760] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0005: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  797.679747] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0005: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  797.695746] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0005: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  797.711739] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0005: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  797.727729] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0005: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  797.732369] usb 2-1.2.7.3: new high-speed USB device number 18 using ehci-pci

[  797.743705] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0005: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  797.759715] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0005: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  797.775891] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0005: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  797.791872] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0005: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  797.807807] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0005: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  797.810837] scsi9 : usb-storage 2-1.2.7.3:1.0

[  797.811390] usb 2-1.2.7.5: USB disconnect, device number 17

[  798.018264] usb 2-1.2.7.5: new low-speed USB device number 19 using ehci-pci

[  798.145711] input: KINESIS FREESTYLE KB700 KB700 Kinesis Freestyle as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.2/2-1.2.7/2-1.2.7.5/2-1.2.7.5:1.0/input/input21

[  798.145892] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0007: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [KINESIS FREESTYLE KB700 KB700 Kinesis Freestyle] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0

[  798.157212] input: KINESIS FREESTYLE KB700 KB700 Kinesis Freestyle as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.2/2-1.2.7/2-1.2.7.5/2-1.2.7.5:1.1/input/input22

[  798.157386] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0008: input,hidraw3: USB HID v1.10 Device [KINESIS FREESTYLE KB700 KB700 Kinesis Freestyle] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input1

[  798.840243] scsi 9:0:0:0: Direct-Access              Patriot Memory   PMAP PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[  798.840930] sd 9:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

[  798.905250] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0007: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  798.921181] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0007: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  798.937098] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0007: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  798.953086] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0007: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  798.969079] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0007: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  798.985202] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0007: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  799.001069] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0007: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  799.017180] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0007: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  799.033178] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0007: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  799.049033] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0007: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  799.065206] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0007: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  799.081164] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0007: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  799.097020] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0007: can't reset device, 0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0, status -71

[  799.102495] usb 2-1.2.7.5: USB disconnect, device number 19

[  800.036186] usb 2-1.2.7.5: new low-speed USB device number 20 using ehci-pci

[  800.060560] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdb] 15646720 512-byte logical blocks: (8.01 GB/7.46 GiB)

[  800.064776] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[  800.064787] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

[  800.068899] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page present

[  800.068909] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  800.080954] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page present

[  800.080965] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  800.099507]  sdb: sdb1

[  800.109225] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page present

[  800.109236] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[  800.109244] sd 9:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

[  800.163139] input: KINESIS FREESTYLE KB700 KB700 Kinesis Freestyle as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.2/2-1.2.7/2-1.2.7.5/2-1.2.7.5:1.0/input/input23

[  800.163320] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.0009: input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [KINESIS FREESTYLE KB700 KB700 Kinesis Freestyle] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input0

[  800.174226] input: KINESIS FREESTYLE KB700 KB700 Kinesis Freestyle as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.2/2-1.2.7/2-1.2.7.5/2-1.2.7.5:1.1/input/input24

[  800.174376] hid-generic 0003:058F:9410.000A: input,hidraw3: USB HID v1.10 Device [KINESIS FREESTYLE KB700 KB700 Kinesis Freestyle] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.2.7.5/input1
```

and here's the dmesg output when I unplug the standard USB stick;

```
[ 1165.760178] usb 2-1.2.7.3: USB disconnect, device number 18
```

It looks like to me that in the first instance, my keyboard disconnects upon me plugging in the SanDisk SDDR-113, and doesn't reconnect until I unplug it. In the second instance the keyboard disconnects when I plug in the USB stick, but then reconnects automatically, disconnects again, and then reconnects again. Weird. In addition to ck-sources-3.8.3, I've tried gentoo-sources-3.8.3-r1 and 3.8.5, and all exhibit the same issues. There are several bugs on Ubuntu's launchpad that exhibit a similar error message to what we're seeing;

```
hid-generic: can't reset device, status -71 
```

which seem to point to some kind of kernel bug. They are;

Bug #1103164 hid-generic: can't reset device, status -71

Bug #1028137 hid-generic 0003:046D:C315.001E: can't reset device, status -71

Bug #1068079 System hangs on PandaBoard ES

Here's some interesting comments, (#8), reported today. from the first bug report;

 *Quote:*   

> I want to add some details.
> 
> 1) The bug reproduced with several PC with 64 bits kernel (different keyboards used)
> 
> 2) The bug exists in kernels Linux cd 3.8.0-030800rc4-generic #201301172335 SMP Fri Jan 18 04:45:42 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux and 3.9 version but it happens much rarely with latest kernels.

 

Maybe there's hope on the horizon.. Any other pointers are appreciated..

Thanks..

----------

## jasn

This is definitely only occurring when my USB keyboard is plugged into the hub in question, (mine is the Satechi UH-12P). When I unplug my keyboard and plug it directly into the USB port on my laptop, then all of the previous disconnect behavior doesn't occur;

dmesg output when plugging in the SanDisk SDDR-113 adapter into my UH-12P hub

```
[   69.019887] usb 2-1.2.7.3: new high-speed USB device number 16 using ehci-pci

[   69.097680] scsi8 : usb-storage 2-1.2.7.3:1.0

[   70.100426] scsi 8:0:0:0: Direct-Access     SanDisk  SDDR-113         1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

[   70.101696] sd 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

[   70.991545] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] 63404032 512-byte logical blocks: (32.4 GB/30.2 GiB)

[   70.992834] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[   70.992845] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

[   70.993768] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page present

[   70.993778] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[   70.997691] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page present

[   70.997699] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[   70.998726]  sdb: sdb1

[   71.002456] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page present

[   71.002464] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[   71.002469] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
```

dmesg output when unplugging the SanDisk SDDR-113 adapter from my UH-12P hub

```
[   94.925143] sdb: detected capacity change from 32462864384 to 0

[   99.558364] usb 2-1.2.7.3: USB disconnect, device number 16
```

HOWEVER, with the keyboard directly connected to the laptop, I have two input devices to connect to the external hub. My mouse and a Wacom tablet. With the Wacom tablet connected, I get no spurious dmesg messages, but both the mouse and tablet movement is wacky. If I unplug the Wacom tablet all is ok with the mouse, (I assume the reverse would be true as well). It appears at this point that there's something, perhaps kernel related, with USB hubs, and maybe low power input devices?

Hmm...

----------

## dE_logics

My case turned out to be a bad USB data cable.

You should plug out that USB extension, and try the keyboard directly on the extension.

----------

## jasn

I'm not 100% sure, but I think that my problems were due to the Satechi UH-12P hub. I replaced it with this Anker Uspeed USB 3.0 10 Port Hub, and then took the time to reconfigure the USB devices connected to the hub and to the other USB ports on my laptop, (I've got a bunch), and everything seems to be working fine now.

Good Luck..

----------

## gcb

Hi everyone. Are you guys still trying to figure this one out?

It started to happen to me. 

I can reproduce with the steps:

1. attach cheap hub with keyboard to one usb bus (lspci to see it(

2. attach pen drive to same bus, another port on mother board. don't even need to be on the hub. just same bus.

3. start trasnfering a 1GB file to pen drive.

the keyboard/hub will start to scream status -32/-71 on the kernel log.

I have a intel Z77 chipset here (Panther Point?) same one as the launchpad bug mentioned earlier.

----------

